
Joe Rogan Is Abandoning the Open Internet - normand1
http://hypercatcher.com/2020/05/joe-rogan-is-abandoning-the-podcast-open-standard/
======
diffrinse
Probably he didn't like the forecast for the next 10 years and decided to get
himself a safety net. I imagine COVID-19 is gonna accelerate further
consolidation all over.

